# my dog likes to beg for food



## Solor

Como se traduciria "my dog likes to beg for food at the table".  Un amigo me dijo que se podia decir "a mi perro le gusta velar".  Solo se dice "a mi perro le gusta velar" y no "A mi perro le gusta velar en la mesa".  

Tengo dos preguntas: \

1.  Si hay otra manera de decir en buen espanol "my dog likes to beg for food at the table" 

y 

2.  Si me pueden explicar mas sobre el uso del verbo "velar" en este contexto ya que cuando busque la definicion de la palabra "velar" en el diccionario de la RAE no encontre el significado de la palabra que complementara el uso del verbo "velar" asi.  Se agradecen mas ejemplos y explicacciones.


----------



## Moritzchen

La primera que se me ocurre es _A mi perro le gusta pedir comida de la mesa_.
No sé qué entiende tu amigo por* velar*.


----------



## k-in-sc

"Velar": The dog likes to hang around hoping for a handout, or for food to fall on the floor.


----------



## Moritzchen

Sounds like a stretch to me. Have you heard it used like that?


----------



## k-in-sc

Nope. What else do you think it might mean?


----------



## Moritzchen

Well, this:
*velar**1**.*
(Del lat. _vigilāre_).
*1. *tr. Hacer centinela o guardia por la noche.
*2. *tr. Asistir de noche a un enfermo.
*3. *tr. Pasar la noche al cuidado de un difunto.
*4. *tr. Observar atentamente algo.
*5. *intr. Estar sin dormir el tiempo destinado de ordinario para el sueño.
*6. *intr. Continuar trabajando después de la jornada ordinaria.
*7. *intr. Cuidar solícitamente de algo.
*8. *intr. Asistir por horas o turnos delante del Santísimo Sacramento cuando está manifiesto o en el monumento. U. t. c. tr.
*9. *intr._ Mar._ Sobresalir o manifestarse sobre la superficie del agua algún escollo, peñasco u otro objeto peligroso para los navegantes.
*10. *intr._ Mar._ Persistir el viento durante la noche.

 *velar**2**.*
(Del lat. _velāre_, de _velum_, velo).
*1. *tr. Cubrir, ocultar a medias algo, atenuarlo, disimularlo.
*2. *tr. En fotografía, borrarse total o parcialmente la imagen en la placa o en el papel por la acción indebida de la luz. U. m. c. prnl.
*3. *tr. Cubrir con velo. U. t. c. prnl.
*4. *tr. Celebrar la ceremonia nupcial de las velaciones. U. t. c. prnl.
*5. *tr._ Pint._ Dar veladuras.

*velar**3**.*
*1. *adj. Que vela u oscurece.
*2. *adj. Perteneciente o relativo al velo del paladar.
*3. *adj._ Fon._ Dicho de un sonido: Cuya articulación se caracteriza por la aproximación o contacto del dorso de la lengua y el velo del paladar. U. t. c. s. f.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## k-in-sc

Give me a break! It means hang around while they're eating ...


----------



## Moritzchen

Well, I never heard it used like that.


----------



## k-in-sc

You've been here too long, that's your problem 
And come to think of it, I may have heard it used like that. Because there certainly is a lot of it going on _acá durante los asados dominicales ..._


----------



## Moritzchen

I cannot find anything in the Spanish search machines either.


----------



## Solor

Alguien de Sudamerica que pueda dar mas contexto o ejemplos.  El amigo que me sugirio que dijera "a mi perra le gusta velar" era de sudamerica.  Tambien me pregunto si se diria o se entenderia eso en mexico?  Gracias Mortitzchen y k-in-sc por sus respuestas...me ayudan mucho.


----------



## k-in-sc

Do you have any reason to think he didn't mean his dog liked to hang around the table during meals?


----------



## Solor

I know we were talking about the dog begging for food at the table.  I just want to know if people from different countries understand the same meaning or if there's a different way to say it in every country.


----------



## Txiri

I seriously doubt that people from different countries would understand "velar" as the dog begging for food.


----------



## k-in-sc

I don't think it means actively begging.


----------



## armandobardo

Hola:
En Argentina diríamos algo así: "...mi perro *acostumbra* estar a la pesca por un poco de comida cuando nos sentamos *a* la mesa." 
*Estar a la pesca* (en Argentina, reitero)tiene el sentido de* velar/esperar por *
También: *a* la mesa. No *en* la mesa 
Saludos.


----------



## Moritzchen

Y armando, alguna vez oíste a alguien decir que mi perro vela alrededor de la mesa?


----------



## MrSchossow

k-in-sc said:


> "Velar": The dog likes to hang around hoping for a handout, or for food to fall on the floor.


That's right.

 A mi perro le gusta velar, quiere decir que esta pendiente de quien esta comiendo en la mesa, a la espera de algún sobrado. 

Básicamente eso, no sabría explicarlo de otra manera... en todo caso es una maña muy fea.


----------



## Mate

Hola:

Estar a la pesca (o a la expectativa) puede ser algo que se usa en vez de "velar", verbo que jamás oí en mi vida en este contexto. 

Puede ser que lo usen en otros países, pero dudo que lo hagan como equivalencia de "to beg".

Saludos


----------



## Moritzchen

MrSchossow said:


> That's right.
> 
> A mi perro le gusta velar, quiere decir que esta pendiente de quien esta comiendo en la mesa, a la espera de algún sobrado.
> 
> Básicamente eso, no sabría explicarlo de otra manera... en todo caso es una maña muy fea.


 And of course you did hear it used like that, right?


----------



## MrSchossow

Moritzchen said:


> And of course you did hear it used like that, right?


Yes, at least here in Colombia, it's really common.


----------



## Moritzchen

MrSchossow said:


> Yes, at least here in Colombia, it's really common.


 
OK Solor, there you go. It´s common in Colombia.


----------



## Misionerita

La verdad que en Argentina jamás escuché la palabra velar en ese contexto.. Simplemente decimos que el perro merodea alrededor de la mesa pidiendo que alguien "le tire algún pedacito"


----------



## armandobardo

Moritzchen said:


> Y armando, alguna vez oíste a alguien decir que mi perro vela alrededor de la mesa?


 
*Velar *se entiende, en uno de sus significados, como estar a la *atenta espera* de algo/alguien, de manera tal que se correspondería con la actitud del perro en cuestión. Pero esta palaba, que también significa permanecer despierto, en vela, jamás la usaríamos en un contexto como el citado. Por lo menos en Argentina.
Sí podríamos usarla en una frase como ésta, por ejemplo: " El fiel animal velaba (permanecía despierto y a la espera) junto a la puerta en espera de su amo" .Pero aún así, es demasiado literario. En un contexto mas coloquial diríamos: "lo *esperó *junto a la puerta toda la noche"
Volviendo a la pregunta original también podríamos decir:" mi perro está siempre *a la espera* de que le tiremos algo cuando nos sentamos a la mesa."
Insisto, *velar*, es demasiado formal para el contexto.


----------



## jasminasul

Solor said:


> Como se traduciria "my dog likes to beg for food at the table". Un amigo me dijo que se podia decir "a mi perro le gusta velar". Solo se dice "a mi perro le gusta velar" y no "A mi perro le gusta velar en la mesa".
> 
> Tengo dos preguntas: \
> 
> 1. Si hay otra manera de decir en buen espanol "my dog likes to beg for food at the table"
> 
> y
> 
> 2. Si me pueden explicar mas sobre el uso del verbo "velar" en este contexto ya que cuando busque la definicion de la palabra "velar" en el diccionario de la RAE no encontre el significado de la palabra que complementara el uso del verbo "velar" asi. Se agradecen mas ejemplos y explicacciones.


1. buen needs quotation marks  but I would say: a mi perro le gusta pedir comida cuando estamos comiendo, although it sounds a bit silly because they all like it, whether you allow it or not is another matter.
2. No, I´ve never heard it and it seems to be a localism, but I´ve found this:
Foro - tu perro vela mucho en la cocina? (Uniteddogs)
20 entradas - 15 autores
bueno ps mis *perros* si velan mucho a toda hora lo miran a uno con esos ojitos lindos para q les de *comida*.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. En España, desde luego, no creo que nadie entendiera lo de "velar". Propongo:
- Mi perro siempre está al acecho cuando estamos comiendo.
- Mi perro siempre mendiga comida cuando estamos sentados a la mesa.
- Mi perro siempre está pidiendo comida cuando estamos sentados a la mesa.
Espero que ayude.


----------



## el_ochito

Mi aporte regional: En Venezuela también usamos "velarle la comida a alguien". Creo que nunca lo he utilizado para describir lo que hacía mi perro, pero sí mis primos cuando veían con ansias mi helado o mi chupeta.


----------



## hiyo

En Ecuador definitivamente se usa de esa manera, cuando una persona o un animal mira demasiado mientras se come algo, te esta velando. Haciendo referencia al significado de la palabra como mirar atentamente o vigilar.
Me intriga si existe una palabra en ingles que tenga este significado.


----------



## k-in-sc

No, there's not (and evidently for a lot of Spanish speakers there's not a word either ).


----------



## superchangoide

I believe a good, though not literal, translation would be:
A mi perro le gusta pasearse alrededor de la mesa buscando comida, which literally means "my dog likes to hang around the table searching/waiting for food".
"Velar" is a very formal word, I don't know if the context (though I don't now the particular context in which is said) would go well with it. I prefer the non-literal translation because "to beg" has translations which sound very strong, like "rogar", which would not go along with a description of a dog (unless it's a really bizarre piece of literature or poetry in which the manners of the dog try to symbolize something).
Still, the word "velar" might be more frequent in other countries (I'm thinking of Spain, particularly), but I would never use it in that sentence and I don't believe it would be a good choice.


----------



## k-in-sc

I wouldn't say "searching" unless it was snuffling around on the floor in hot pursuit of a tidbit.


----------



## Chispa123

This was a long exchange, but this thread would throw some light on the origin of "velar" used this way.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1888035


----------



## juicybone

¡Hola! En México nunca diríamos que un perro "vela" junto a la mesa. En realidad, "velar" sería "esperar en vela / despierto". Si el perro pasara toda la noche (en vela) sentado junto a la mesa esperando a que cayera comida, de acuerdo. En otro contexto, "velar" no se puede usar como lo propone k-in-sc.


----------



## k-in-sc

I wasn't proposing "velar," I was offering a translation in the context given by the OP.


----------



## Tampiqueña

Muy bien, entonces "velar" se usa en Colombia, todos los días se aprende algo nuevo. 

En lo personal me gustan las opciones de Ilialluna y Moritzchen, me parece que se comprenden en todas partes con facilidad.


----------



## EddieZumac

Ilialluna said:


> Hola. En España, desde luego, no creo que nadie entendiera lo de "velar". Propongo:
> - Mi perro siempre está al acecho cuando estamos comiendo.
> - Mi perro siempre mendiga comida cuando estamos sentados a la mesa.
> - Mi perro siempre está pidiendo comida cuando estamos sentados a la mesa.
> Espero que ayude.


I think Ilialluna's translations are the best.


----------

